# motores en bajas revoluciones



## Vinamarina

Estoy traduciendo un manual de seguridad industrial. Necesito ayuda con esta frase, el contexto es: ... estas recomendaciones aplicaran a todo el personal cada vez que existan motores funcionando en bajas revoluciones:

He buscado la frase " motores en bajas revoluciones" y no he encontrado nada que me deje tranquila.

Ayuda por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## ilaló

Hola, Vinamarina. Admito que no tengo conocimiento del tema, pero he visto la frase "low-revolution engines" en google.


----------



## jalibusa

Try "idling". Idling engines.


----------



## Black Horse

Lo siento, pero* idling* no es lo mismo que bajas revoluciones. Idling en un motor es cuando no tiene ninguna carga y gira por inercia, lo que no significa que vaya a bajas revoluciones, pues algunos motores alcanzan varias decenas de miles de revoluciones por minuto en este estado. La traducción de *ilaló* es bastante acertada, sólo que en el caso de motores industriales, casi siempre son eléctricos y yo diría más bien "low-speed motors".


----------



## igres

Hola a todos,

Exacto Black Horse, lo que dices es correcto.

De todas formas, según mi interpretación, parece ser que los motores a que se refiere, no es que sean de bajas revolucciones, sinó que estan trabajando a bajas revoluciones en un momento dado, por lo que yo sugeriría decir "...running at low rpm"

Saludos


----------



## jalibusa

Good point, Black Horse; do you have a Spanish word for "idling".


----------



## vicdark

Jalibusa,

engine idle (idling) = ralentí


----------



## 0scar

Por acá _engine_ _idling=motor regulando_


----------



## vicdark

También lo he visto como "*marcha lenta*", pero con menos frecuencia.


----------



## jalibusa

En Uruguay es "moderando", me pregunto si hay un vocablo "oficial".


----------



## vicdark

*Encontré esto: *

*Idle , *reactivo, en vacío, ( Ingeniería mecánica ) Funcionar sin carga ; *idle* *current, *corriente reactiva; *idle* *losses, *pérdidas en vacío; *idle* *running, *marcha en vacío; *idle* *time, *tiempo muerto; *to idle *, girar con marcha lenta, girar en vacío;* to run idle* , marchar en vacío


----------



## Vinamarina

Gracias por la ayuda..... me ha servido muchisimo....
Espero poder devolver la mano....!


----------

